# Tinky Winky's story



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We have gotten a lot of new members recently, so after hearing Lynn tell Tilly's story, I thought maybe I'd share Tinker's story once more.

It was around November 2006 when my friend called me and said she was adopting a little yorkie she found on petfinder....she said there was another little guy in the cage with him and did I want him? "no thank you", I told her "I have two malts and that's all I ever wanted". 

Anyway, curiosity got the best of me and I e-mailed the humane society to ask about this little guy. Well a puppy mill had been raided and 100 yorkies were rescued and placed with various foster homes. Tink ended up one of 38 dogs at a humane society in Arkansas. In the puppy mill he had lived his entire life in a tiny filthy cage piled high on other cages with no human contact whatso ever. I asked if anyone was adopting him and she said "no, he's for you". 
(?) :blink: huh? "No thank you, I have two maltese, and I don't need any more" I told her.

Then I started feeling guilty so I joined YorkieTalk and told everyone there about him. "There, that ought to do it" (I thought!) Anyway, my friend, Elaine got her yorkie, Levi Pockett, in the end of November. What a cutie pie!!!!!OMG!!!! But I still didn't want one.

I waited a week or two and e-mailed the humane society again to ask if they received any applications for him. The woman said, "yes, they had received tons of applications for him!....but he was for me" (?) :blink: huh? "But I already have two dogs!.....

In the end, I gave up, this must be happening for a reason (why me?). I took him. He slept for a whole week. He was putty in your hands, you could turn him upside down and he wouldn't move. Little by little he started to come around (but only for me). It took me 2 months to housebreak him, but when he "GOT IT", he never forgot it.....good boy!!!!

So here we are one year and eight months later. He's still deathly afraid of anyone except me.
If someone comes in and even looks at him, he'll take off running! But he loves me with all his little heart. He doesn't know how to physically play with Archie & Abbey - but they do get along. He has no humor, his only friends are his squeaky toys. He's all business.
But he's healthy and he's happy in his little world, so how can I fault him that...besides he loves me more than anyone in the world. Now who wouldn't want to be the absolute center of someone's life. I just love my little "knucklehead" guy... :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:smcry: That was LOVELY to read , I am all about being weak willed where rescue dogs are involved  You have inspired me to add ANOTHER one ( okay , truth be told I'd probably do it anyway  ) . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

God works in mysterious ways and Tinky Wink was meant for you. I'm glad that he has his forever home.  My Riley is a rescue and June 5th was one year with him, he sounds so much like Tink. Now that we have Noelle Riley does play a little and it's fun to watch him actually play.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 18 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621144


> God works in mysterious ways and Tinky Wink was meant for you. I'm glad that he has his forever home.  My Riley is a rescue and June 5th was one year with him, he sounds so much like Tink. Now that we have Noelle Riley does play a little and it's fun to watch actually play. [/B]



I think I would cry with happiness if Tink actually "played" with another dog.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:flowers: Thanks for sharing Tinky Winky's story. I'm so glad he found his way to you!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just love Tink's story. It reminds me so much of my little yorkie Bebe (RIP). She only loved me too. Thanks for sharing
your story again, Pat.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Pat, God had that little Tinky Winky just for you :smcry: he needed you and you needed him :wub2: there's nothing better in life then to be loved and he has eyes only for mommy :cloud9: well maybe a squeaky toy or two


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Gotta love the little knuckle head :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- you should post the picture of where he lived at the puppy mill. It's soooooooooooooooooooooooo horrible and makes a big impact on those not in the know.

Tinky is one lucky little guy to have found any comfort and love at all. Many never do. Give him a big kiss from his Auntie Lynn. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:smcry: WOW THAT IS SO SAD AND HAPPY AT THE SAME TIME.
THANK GOD YOU ADOPTED TINKY WINKY,SO HE WILL KNOW HOW IT IS TO BE LOVED.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat, :aktion033: for you and for Tinky Winky too. I am glad that the people you spoke with kept after you.

Thank you so much for sharing his story again.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted your story, Pat! I remember when you got him, such a great day for you both.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:grouphug: :smcry: :grouphug: 

Wow, thank you for sharing Tink's story with us. :flowers: That was beautiful.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, that was a very touching and beautiful story and I love to look at pics of him!!!!! I'll bet if he could talk, you would know how thankful he is to be with you!!!! I love little Tink~~~~


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes Pat - thank you Lyn for reminding her to post a pic of his first "home" ..

And Pat - you know what follows those horrible pics - Tink's spa photos - it always brings a smile to my face - I just love Tink to bits - I wish he'd just play with another puppy .. but he's one classy act !!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

pat you are a angel ...hugs coming your way :grouphug: jo


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That was a heartwarming story. Tink is lucky to have you and you are lucky to have him and Archie and Abbey. You are blessed with your furbutts and so are the rest of us. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Aug 18 2008, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621201


> Yes Pat - thank you Lyn for reminding her to post a pic of his first "home" ..
> 
> And Pat - you know what follows those horrible pics - Tink's spa photos - it always brings a smile to my face - I just love Tink to bits - I wish he'd just play with another puppy .. but he's one classy act !![/B]


Here's Where Tink grew up - probably on an upper cage as his eyes weren't infected.
[attachment=40116uppy_mill_home.jpg]

This is where his gormet meals were prepared...
[attachment=40117:Tinks_ki...the_mill.jpg]

This is where Tink gets his baths these days.
[attachment=40118:Tinks_spa_day.jpg]
[attachment=40119:Tinks_spa_day_2.jpg] 

Do ya think he's enjoying life alittle more these days?  
[attachment=40120:Tink__s_spa_day.jpg]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh how heartwarming to know little Tink's life was turned around and he is blessed with knowing the love of the human heart! I truly believe little Tink was destined to come to you... you were that ONE! person he would trust .. your were that ONE person who would get to his inner being and allow him to know not only to get love BUT.... how to love back! .. How to experience that unbroken circle. 

I am a firm believer that we are 'connected" to the pooch we are meant to have.... Even when I've been looking... I'd be 'seeking' out one door and my 'meant to be" would come thru the back...totally unexpected and often in 'curious' ways.

When I lost Missy I KNEW I'd get another... one day... but many months away... I needed 'time". I needed months and months ... at least. oh yeah.. I had it all 'planned out". ... NOT! LOL 
Circumstances "showed" me little Naddie.. her photo was not one that would grab you and say ahhhh...she certainly wasn't a "beauty" / she was an adult... I wanted a puppy / etc. But I saw her photo .. and my heart took a leap. I read her background.... my heart broke for her. I called about her and the more I learned I KNEW she was destined to be mine. Put in application then and there. Was told sometimes it could take 2 weeks to hear anything.... I got a call the next day! from fostermom. We talked in depth about Naddie and I learned of her "issues"... some were new to me but felt I could 'fix" them ... if not fix.. then we'd 'adapt! . 
Fostermom said my application was one of the easiest she had ever done ... lol .. even references were right there on first attempt .. all fell right into place. 
We had or meeting with Naddie and fostermom was amazed at Naddie's immediate response to us. She was all over us in a heartbeat. This surprised her(fostermom) because another applicant had meeting the previous week.. Naddie politely came to say hello then took off to the other room to play with her toys. They called her back.. she came.. did a quick appearance... and out of the room again. Fostermom said the lady, who was a lovely person, said she didn't feel she and Naddie would ever 'connect' and fostermom agreed. That's when my application came in. I remember the fostermom saying 'My God .. look at her" and she was laughing and said 'I think Naddie 'approves". 
Of course the rest is history... But if someone told me I'd be getting an adult dog with lots of issues in a mere 2 months after Missy died I'd never have believed it... however it simply was 'meant to be".

I believe we get the 'right' pooch at the 'right' time. We don't eve have to seek them... they "find" US!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 18 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621250


> Ahh how heartwarming to know little Tink's life was turned around and he is blessed with knowing the love of the human heart! I truly believe little Tink was destined to come to you... you were that ONE! person he would trust .. your were that ONE person who would get to his inner being and allow him to know not only to get love BUT.... how to love back! .. How to experience that unbroken circle.
> 
> I am a firm believer that we are 'connected" to the pooch we are meant to have.... Even when I've been looking... I'd be 'seeking' out one door and my 'meant to be" would come thru the back...totally unexpected and often in 'curious' ways.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you, some things were just destined to happen....I even tried to fight it, but couldn't. Glad I gave up and took him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 18 2008, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621252


> I have to agree with you, some things were just destined to happen....I even tried to fight it, but couldn't. Glad I gave up and took him.[/B]



I don't think you had any choice in the matter  .. it WAS going to happen :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwww there's my Tinky Wink with all his glory !!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat ~ I'll NEVER forget this. I'll NEVER forget the PICS!!

The kitchen made me sick. I remember asking if that was HER kitchen, or even worse, the pups.

The cages, stacked. WOW, to gag. Makes me sick. What Tinks went thru makes me SICK.

Did I say, this makes me SICK???

Bless your heart. I just can't imagine what he went thru. And how, extremely, lucky he is now.

Okay, once again, it makes me SICK to my stomache.

Tinks is one "lucky" boy, thanks to you. I love this little nut ball. More than you will ever know. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It was meant to be. Gotta love the Tinky Wink.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat I remember you sharing Tink's story and those pictures with me before, but no matter how often I see them I just can't imagine the filth.....absolutely disgusting. I am so glad you decided to take Tinky....he is such a good boy. You have a friend for life. Please give him a hug from us.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

It just makes me cry to think of darling little Tink living in that squaller. Thank you so much for saving him Pat. It warms my heart.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:wub: Pat you are the best!! I love Tink!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a great story. I'm so happy that you and Tink found each other.
I can't believe that anyone could treat any creature the way poor Tink was treated. :bysmilie: Thankfully, he has a warm, loving home now.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- thanks again for sharing the pictures. I think they alone are worth a thousand words. To imagine our sweet little souls living their entire lives in those types of conditions. Yes -- it makes me SICK too.

And I do agree that even when we aren't planning it, if it's meant to be it happens.

I'm so happy that Tink found you and the A Team. I know that he's not Archie (your special boy) or Abbie (your little helper), but Tink needed you and you opened your heart and your home to him. That's an amazing thing. It's no wonder that Tink loves you so much. :biggrin: 

And, btw, I'm so glad that he's doing a little better with Stan. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 18 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621353


> Pat -- thanks again for sharing the pictures. I think they alone are worth a thousand words. To imagine our sweet little souls living their entire lives in those types of conditions. Yes -- it makes me SICK too.[/B]



Isn't it sickening?? The kitchen really blew me away.

Awful, just awful. I could not believe our precious Tinks came from this.
It was heartbreaking, to the core. 

Pat, can you post larger pics? Lynn is so right on, they are worth a thousand words.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pat, God gave Tinky Winky another chance at life and he gave you His little angel to care for.
Bless you for hearing the call.

Marsha


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow Pat....I am speechless. I don't think I had ever heard your story of Tink. The pictures are hard to believe. Why why why would anyone do that? How very cruel to those helpless little creatures. I am so glad Tink has you. Thank you giving him such a good home! That is one lucky little rescue!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 19 2008, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621364


> Pat, can you post larger pics? Lynn is so right on, they are worth a thousand words.[/B]


I may have resized them all....this is as big as I have saved on my computer here at work,
I'll have to check my lap top at home later....
[attachment=40125:Tink__s_...y_mill_4.jpg]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Pat....I just love the happy ending of Tink's story. You were chosen for him, the one to give him the life he deserved! You are an amazing person


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I always get teary eyed when I hear Tinky's story :bysmilie: But I smile when I know what a great life he is living now! :biggrin:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad that Tinky Winky has a great life now.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing Tink's story. God bless you for giving him such a wonderful life. :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is such a sweet story...well the ending...not so much Tinkys start to life. But he is enormously lucky to have you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW what a lucky little guy Tink is that you came along. That makes me sick too. Tess had a pretty bad start to life too (first 13 months) but I didn't see the actual kennels and can only pray they weren't as bad as Tinks. The breeders house was clean and had no odor but it was full of dogs, I found out later she had about 70 or 80 dogs. Tess had a lot of issues but she's great now, a little shy but great! I really feel I was put there for a reason and that was to get Tess. I wasn't really looking for another dog, I just went there because it was close to where we were in Florida and I know someone who had bought one of her dogs. I just went to look at a pup for my friend and there was Tess. I came home to Ohio but couldn't stop thinking about her. I could have bought any pup I wanted but I just couldn't stop thinking about Tess's little face. I called her back and told her I'd be back to get her and that started Tess on the road to a much better life. 
We love this little dog.
Big hugs to you and Tink.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Thank God you rescued him......... Poor little guy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Aug 21 2008, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622409


> WOW what a lucky little guy Tink is that you came along. That makes me sick too. Tess had a pretty bad start to life too (first 13 months) but I didn't see the actual kennels and can only pray they weren't as bad as Tinks. The breeders house was clean and had no odor but it was full of dogs, I found out later she had about 70 or 80 dogs. Tess had a lot of issues but she's great now, a little shy but great! I really feel I was put there for a reason and that was to get Tess. I wasn't really looking for another dog, I just went there because it was close to where we were in Florida and I know someone who had bought one of her dogs. I just went to look at a pup for my friend and there was Tess. I came home to Ohio but couldn't stop thinking about her. I could have bought any pup I wanted but I just couldn't stop thinking about Tess's little face. I called her back and told her I'd be back to get her and that started Tess on the road to a much better life.
> We love this little dog.
> Big hugs to you and Tink.[/B]


your girls are both Beautiful! I don't think I knew Tess' story! But I sure am Glad you saved your little princess from a rough life.


----------

